# I can't beleive I am not alone



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

At the age of 5 I can remember feeling "wierd" at times these feelings would come and go. My mom took me to the Dr. often but I could only explain it as a "weird" feeling. At the age of 13 I smoked some pot with some friends and I totally tripped out. I was seeing cartoon figures, I couldn't talk, I felt like I had plastic wrapped around my entire body like I was sufficating, I felt like I was on a hospital bed and a Dr. was pulling a blanket over my head saying she's gone. Enough about my trip it was awful!!!! The next day I still felt stoned. I was so scared I went home and told my mom what I had done. I felt unreal like I was in a dream my mom finally took me to the ER because I was flipping out so bad. The DR said I was having flashbacks from the pot. These "flashbacks" came and went until I was 18 then it came and has never left, I am 33 now. I have been to hundreds of shrinks, neurologists, mental hospitals, I have taken every medication for mental illness that you can think of. When I was 18 DP/DR was not talked about, so I didn't know so many other people suffered from it. I have been misdiagnosed several times, they thought I was schitzo. Now they have decided I am bi-polar. I am currently taking effexor, xanax, ativan, sonota, and for my really bad days lots of thorazine. I have even went to preachers because I thiught I had demons in men and they would pray for me trying to get them out. Anyway I could go on for hours, I was just so surprised to find that other people experience the same thing I do. Ater all these years i have given up on ever being cured and I am totally dissabled, medication doesn't work real well on me. I have scheduled an appointment for electric shock therapy, the last resort, I am not very hopeful that it will work but we will see.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

sounds like you had it pretty bad man, i hope you feel better.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

i know exactley how you feel!!! my weird epesodes started at a very young age and my parents took me here there n everywhere but all i was told was that i were a attention seeker !!!! i am 27 now and i still have them regularly its effected all my life im still trying to understand it all xxx


----------

